# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Dwang om anaal te vingeren tijdens het aftrekken

## Kloesoe

Ik heb weleens dat als ik aan het rukken ben en duurt lang dat ik zin heb om aan me anus te zittend. Is dit raar en hebben meer mensen dit.

----------


## Nikky278

Niks raars aan hoor, daar zit tenslotte het gevoeligste plekje van de man... Er wordt niet veel over gesproken, maar er zijn genoeg mannen die daar van genieten.

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Zoals Nikky al zei, hier is niks vreemds aan.
Zelfs mn vriend doet het, die vind het ook lekker.
In ieder geval heb je nu al 2 mensen die vinden dat het niet raar is ;-)
Beetje gerustgesteld?

Xxx

----------


## Kloesoe

Ja dankje

----------


## John_Swain

Ik moest wel even big smilen om je posten  :Big Grin: 
Maar als ik je zeg dat ik al bijna 3 jaar een vriendin hebt en het lekker vind een dildo in me kont te stoppen tijdens het rukken of neuken...
zal dat je helpen?
Ben iemand die veel moeite heeft met klaarkomen en zoiets helpt me vaak wel...
Alleen in het begin zon ding erin douwen is altijd minder prettig, maar als ie zit dan zit ie xD
Schaam me er ook voor hoor, maar ach op forums ben je altijd anoniem gelukkig!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Tis ook natuurlijk vind ik... en ja dus er zijn meer mannen die dat doen...
ben ik even opgelucht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Nou zie je wel, er komen steeds meer leden bij die zeggen dat ze het ook doen!
Ik ben ook zo'n persoon die veel met Konten heeft, dus ook ik doe het bij mn vriend.

Misschien een klein buttplugje? Mn vriend zegt dat het wel bevorderlijk is voor het klaarkomen. Dus eigenlijk een beetje zoals John Swain zegt!

----------


## Luuss0404

Er zijn veel meer mensen die het wel doen, maar niet iedereen durft het erover te hebben  :Wink: 
Ik ben ook liefhebster, mijn vorige vriend was ook liefhebber, maar ik ken legio mensen die het vies en onsmakelijk vinden of denken dat je homo moet zijn om zoiets te doen. 
Een andere ex van mij (met wie ik 3 jaar heb samengewoond) vond sex leuk, maar alleen als we handwerk deden, de missionaris positie of achterlangs, als ik wat anders voorstelde zoals pijpen, een ander standje of een andere plek dan kwam er niks van de sex en was hij gelijk 'turned off' terwijl ik graag andere dingen uitprobeer...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Idd, het is toch nog steeds een taboe, mn vriend vind anaal bijvoorbeeld ook heel erg lekker, kan er zelf nog niet zo perfect tegen, tis gewoon pijnlijk, maar hoe meer je oefent hoe minder de pijn steeds wordt. 

En wat betreft dat 'homo' zijn voor zoiets, vind ik idd ook klinkklare onzin, echt belachelijk. Ikzelf vind het ook geweldig om iets in mn vriends kont te stoppen, maar we gebruiken dan wel beide een anale douche voor zoiets, dus in weze is het gewoon 'hygienisch'.

En zo'n vriend die niet open staat voor andere dingen uitproberen lijkt mij ook niks, ik hou persoonlijk van verandering, en wij proberen echt heel vaak verschillende dingen uit, zo kom je ook het best te weten welke dingen je bevallen en welke dingen je absoluut nooit meer voor herhaling vatbaar zijn. Gelukkig hebben we beide nog niks meegemaakt waarvan we zeiden: Nou nooit meer. Haha  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia,

Ja jammer dat vele dingen omtrend sex nog steeds taboe zijn  :Frown:  
Misschien moet je dan meer 'van de wereld of in extase' zijn om het pijnloos te ervaren of het in een andere positie proberen?

Ik denk dat het door de taboe en onwetendheid komt dat mensen anale sex als 'homo' bestempelen. Er zijn hetero jongens en meiden die wel van anaal houden, dus dat heeft er niks mee te maken. 

Nee ben zelf ook niet van de niet zo open minded sex, maar die jongen was verder wel heeel erg lief hoor en is nog steeds een hele goede vriend van mij. En scheelt dat de liefde van mijn leven wel alles met mij wil uitproberen en dat we tot nu toe ook nog niet hebben gehad van 'dit doen we nooit meer'  :Wink:  Owja nog ff update de liefde van mijn leven en ik gaan nu door het leven als minnaars, want zodra we het woord relatie in de mond nemen gaat dat fout (heeft te maken met bindings/verlatingsangst, maar daar gaan we aan werken :Wink: )

----------


## John_Swain

Sex is niet zo taboe als je denkt hoor...
Mensen praten er vaker over dan je denkt, alleen gaat dit vaak gepaard met een geintje. Ik echter ben altijd vrij open in dit soort dingen.
Als ik bijvoorbeeld wilt neuken dan vraag ik dat ook gewoon aan mijn vriendin.
Weet je wat het ook wel is, het word vaak ook wel stil gehouden om het fijt het soms zo opwindend kan zijn mensen dat liever geheim houden zodat het spannend blijft...

Maar ja zoals ik al zei, ik ben er open in... echter niet zo erg dat ik even gezellig met mijn vrienden een avondje porno gaat kijken dat vind ik zo kansloos  :Big Grin:  wat is er nou gênanter dan een stijve in je broek krijgen waar je vrienden bij zijn, hm? :Embarrassment: 

ik dwaal weer af....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John Swain

Met seks bedoelde ik niet het hele onderwerp seks hoor  :Wink:  het ging mij eigenlijk meer om Anaal, konten etc.

Ikzelf ben ook heel open, (geleerd van mn vriend xD) voordat we iets deden zou je mij echt nooit horen praten over seks, nu dus wel  :Wink: 

Trouwens wel lekker oncharmant hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: , gewoon maar zeggen dat je wilt neuken... Hier gebeurd dat tenminste wat romantischer, haha we beginnen vanzelf aan elkaar te friemelen, en ik lig ook vaak tegen hem aan, vind ik zelf heerlijk, andere mensen denken daar weer anders over  :Wink: .

En porno kijken met vrienden? In mijn geval met meiden zou het geen problemen opleveren, maar toch zou ik het ook niet doen. Kijk dan wel samen met mn vriend. Overigens zijn de meeste van mijn leeftijdsgenoten toch niet zo into seks etc.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo John Swain en Sylvia, 

Dat taboe ging zoals Sylvia zegt over het anale gedeelte (en over sommige andere 'fantasieen/iedeeen') waar niet echt openlijk over gesproken wordt. En ja in de gein wordt er wel een en ander geroepen, maar meestal als je er dan serieus over wil praten met diezelfde mensjes dan reageren ze toch negatiever en minder open... ikzelf ben er wel open over, maar dat ligt vaak ook weer aan de persoon met wie ik praat, als hij/zij gelijk dicht klapt of het er niet over wil/kan hebben, ook prima natuurlijk...
Wat betreft dat vragen van jou John, dan sluit ik me aan bij Sylvia, als er aan mij gevraagd wordt of ik sex wil dan knap ik daar een beetje op af, ik heb liever dat het gewoon spontaan begint met zoenen, knuffelen en friemelen op intitiatief van mij of mijn partner  :Wink: 
Wat betreft porno kijken, sjah niet iedereen vind dat leuk.. Ik heb wel eens porno gekeken met wat vriendinnen en dan gaven we commentaar, we vonden het nep of het werkte op onze lachspieren, zelfde geld eigenlijk voor een partner met wie ik een keer porno keek, is toch anders als je in je eentje kijkt of met iemand erbij, ik moet zeggen dat het mij niet zoveel boeit en dat ik liever mijn eigen 'porno' maak  :Wink:  

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ben het weer helemaal eens met je Luuss,
Porno werkt vaak ook behoorlijk lachwekkend bij mij, vooral de hele gemaakte pornofilms, amateur etc vind ik wat beter.
Bij die echte pornofilms zie je echt al die opgepompte borsten, (zeggen ze vantevoren nog dat alles 100% puur natuur is :Stick Out Tongue: ) En dan zie je dus echt in die films de littekens onder de borsten zitten van de operaties. Dat vind ik dan nogal lachwekkend :Stick Out Tongue:  En idd ook hier wordt meer aan eigen gemaakte zooi gedaan, natuurfoto's  :Wink:

----------


## John_Swain

Zie je dat iedereen er anders over denkt heh...
misschien is dat ook wel de reden dat weinig mensen er zo open over zijn.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John Swain,

Haha idd, maar Luus en ik delen gewoon dezelfde mening haha!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ John, ik denk persoonlijk niet dat het ligt aan een verschil in mening, ik ken genoeg mensen met wie ik openlijk over porno, anale sex ed praat, maar die andere meningen zijn aangedaan dan mij. Het belangrijkste is gewoon naar elkaars mening te luisteren en die te respecteren. 
Wat ik mee maak is dat als ik een hetero man wil meenemen naar een 'homotent of gaybar' ze bang zijn dat al die homo of bi-seksuele mannen gelijk aan hun gaan zitten enzo, terwijl dat in mijn ogen gewoon een verkeerd vooroordeel is. 
In sport zoals voetbal is het ook nog 'taboe' om te vertellen dat je homo of bi-seksueel bent als man zijnde, want dan zien ze je niet meer als voetballer maar als die gast die op mannen valt en dus als een bedreiging... (een vriend van mij is om die reden een keer van team geswitcht en verteld het sindsdien maar niet meer).

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd! Ik vind dat echt belachelijk, vertellen ze dat hij/zij homo/lesbisch is, worden ze meteen gezien als bedreiging!! Echt idioot vind ik dat.
Mn vriend is zelf ook 'bi-seksueel' heb hier echt géén problemen mee, vind het ergens wel opwindend  :Wink: 

Wel lullig van diegene die moest switchen van voetbalteam, enkel daarom... Dat diegene homo is houdt toch niet in dat diegene dan inene heel anders wordt dan hoe hij daarvoor al was:s

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia,
Ja beetje vreemd dat je anders wordt aangekeken als je zegt dat je homo/lesbisch/bi seksueel bent, want in feite is die persoon dezelfde als voordat hij/zij dat bekend maakte... ik ben altijd alleen maar blij als iemand mij dat verteld, want dan heeft hij/zij eindelijk zichzelf gevonden en geaccepteerd en dat is soms al moeilijk genoeg  :Smile: 

Diegene vertelde dat hij bi was, maar zijn teammates gingen hem gelijk met hele andere ogen aankijken... wel een beetje jammer dat dat zo werkt  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus,

Idd ik vind dat ook zo vreemd dat je daarna meteen zo idioot aangekeken wordt. Helemaal wanneer je enkel verteld dat je 'bi' bent, ik bedoel maar dan valt diegene toch ook nog voor een deel op meisjes, maar voelt zich ook aangetrokken tot mannen. Snap echt niet dat ze dan meteen maar denken dat ie op ze allemaal verliefd wordt!

----------


## Agnes574

Gaat dit topic nu over 'anders geaard zijn' of over de 'drang anaal te vingeren' ?  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Agnes,

Haha Luus en ik gaan wel vaker 'off-topic' geloof ik :$  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Sorry Agnes  :Embarrassment:  maar die voetbalgasten van die bi-geaarde vriend van mij dachten dat als ze voorover zouden staan in de douche ze gelijk 'anaal genomen zouden worden' ... dus heeft er wel een beetje mee te maken  :Wink:  

Back on topic, er zijn meer mensen die het lekker vinden en de dwang hebben om zichzelf of een ander anaal te vingeren. Een ieder die het fijn vind, blij het gewoon lekker doen! Een ieder die het niks vind of lijkt, ieder zo zijn eigen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Sluit me helemaal aan bij Luus!!

----------


## kil

sorry maar ik zou dit nooit willen bij mijnzelf nog bij een ander. maar ja to each his own

----------


## Gatogoloso

Hallo, Kloesoe, Ook al zou het raar zijn, jij bent niet de enige. Ikzelf hou ervan, maar dan gebruik ik geen vinger maar een teaser; soms doe ik het zelf als ik masturbeer, maar soms doet mijn vriendin het als ze mij klaar wil laten komen. 



> Ik heb weleens dat als ik aan het rukken ben en duurt lang dat ik zin heb om aan me anus te zittend. Is dit raar en hebben meer mensen dit.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Als je vindt 'to each his own', waarom sorry?

----------


## Gatogoloso

Je kunt gerust ervan uitgaan dat alles op seksgebied normaal is, zolang het uit vrije wil is en met wederzijds goedvinden.
Ik heb niet de neiging om mijzelf anaal te vingeren, wel om een anale vibrator te gebruiken. Bovendien, is mijn vriendin er dol op mij met haar vingers of met de vibrator te penetreren. Als zij voorzichtig doet, dan hou ik het lang vol, anders ben ik in enkele seconden klaar.

----------

